# Custom Horsebox Designs



## jwhelan (Jul 1, 2020)

Has anyone here had their horseboxes done up? I’ve recently bought an old beat up horsebox and I’m looking to get it restored – I’ve found these guys at Roda who aren’t far from me and some of their custom restorations look great! 

Let me see some of yours for inspiration! Has anyone here used Roda? What do you think of their designs?


----------

